# Best Slide/Photo Scanner



## Dave99 (Apr 29, 2003)

I am looking to scan a ton of old slides and some photos to burn to CD or DVD...what is the best, or perhaps the best value, in a scanner with this type of capability, slides and photos?

Thanks! Great site!
Dave


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Epson 3200 hands down great value


----------



## fül (Aug 14, 2002)

i am in the market for a scanner too. a friend of mine bought the epson perfection 1260 photo for $200 a couple of months ago and has been very pleased with it. you can now get the 1660 photo for that price. or you can go for a refurb 1650 photo (basically the same machine) at about $150. the 1260 photo can now be had for less than a hundred dollars, too. good luck.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, I have downloaded the specs for the 3200 from Epson, and it seems as if you are )again) right on the mark. Henrys has a good price, in that none of the Future Shop/Staples-like stores here in St.John's has this in stock.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Hello, ful. Haven't "seen you" (in a virtual sense) for awhile. How is Life treating you North of 60?


----------



## fül (Aug 14, 2002)

ok. you guys are talking big league, here. still, the refurb stuff, which still comes with a one-year manufacturer warranty, is pretty interesting, price-wise.

dr.g., i was down in vancouver for the last couple of days and took a well-deserved break from the internet. i filled up with cds, urban life, ethnic food and the smells off spring and brought everything back up here in the dry and dusty (albeit sunny and warm) yukon spring.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ful, the one person I know who has an iMac also owns the Epson 1660 scanner and is pleased with it, in that he has an expensive digital camera and Canon i950 printer.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Dave99, Macdoc sent me this last week in a different thread, but it sold me on the 3200

"Dr. G my staff has been using the new Epson 3200 Firewire scanner and he is very pleased saying he is getting results on slides close to the $4000 Coolscan 

Since he is working in pro photography that's high accolades.
Go for it."


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

All the lower end scanners do a good job on positives but the higher resolution is needed for transparencies especially for the tiny area of slides.
Lowers end slide scanners are okay for web work or "for position" work but you simply will not get quality...period - the resolution is too low.
Most slide scanners need 4000 dpi but Epson has done a very credible job at 3200 - the first time a "desktop" below $1000 can get a decent slide quality but for web etc you don't need it.


----------



## Dave99 (Apr 29, 2003)

Thanks everyone, really appreciate the advice!

Dave


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, you should create a "Macdoc Seal of Approval". I know that I would consider anything you recommended, since you have the expertise and honesty that is necessary for a valid and reliable critique.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Was looking around for the best price on the Epson 3200 scanner, and I thought that Henry's price was just about the best at $630, until I found another unlikely source for $600 -- Apple Canada! I know that everyone recommends not getting RAM from them, but who would have thought that they would have a lower price for a fairly new scanner??? Live and learn.


----------

